
Crypton – Secure Anonymous SMS in the Cloud - jhabdas
https://crypton.sh/
======
holmb
I noticed that their canary [0] has not been updated and it should have been
updated at the latest on 21st of February.

[0] [https://crypton.sh/canary](https://crypton.sh/canary)

~~~
threatofrain
Interesting and concerning find. I think it would be useful to have a 3rd-
party service that reliably alerts when canary conditions aren't fulfilled,
along with a diff history.

~~~
dijksterhuis
canarywatch.org existed until Q3 2019 [0]

> The coalition of organizations which created Canary Watch explained their
> decision to discontinue the project by stating that it has achieved its
> goals to raise awareness about "illegal and unconstitutional national
> security process, including National Security Letters and other secret court
> processes." The Electronic Frontier Foundation also noted that "the fact
> that canaries are non-standard makes it difficult to automatically monitor
> them for changes or takedowns."

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrant_canary](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrant_canary)

------
julianxhokaxhiu
Pricing in the list can be implemented with a static dictionary in Javascript
being served with the HTML on page load. It's not optimal at all ( as well as
it returns 429 at the moment, for me ) to call an API to just get back a
single price per country.

Another option you may think is a global refresh button which reloads this
dictionary. But the lookup should be immediate.

Aside of this, great service. Well done :)

------
robtherobber
This sounds like an interesting service, but I'm not sure I understand why is
it so expensive. 8 EUR per month to send/receive texts sounds a bit much in my
opinion. A more apropriate price for this would have been, I speculate, some 3
EUR.

But maybe I'm missing something essential here?

~~~
flotzam
Their closest competitor seems to be
[https://smsprivacy.org](https://smsprivacy.org) who are similarly anonymity
friendly (supporting Tor and cryptocurrency, and not requiring personal data
for signup) and don't filter incoming registration messages. Price: 0.0015 BTC
per day(!), which is ~$400 per month at the moment. And they don't support
outgoing messages.

So Crypton.sh looks like an excellent deal. Wish they didn't require an e-mail
address.

